# schörnchen



## AMR (8. Februar 2003)

ist mein erstes  ist aber leider auch etwas dunkel geworden, aber es wollte einfach nicht ins zimmer kommen *g*

hoffe es gefällt euch 

Link


----------



## Dick Starbuck (11. Februar 2003)

Geil!


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Februar 2003)

Schönes Motiv. Nur leider überstrahlt der Himmel ziemlich, was die Aufmerksamkeit vom "Protagonisten" ablenkt.


----------



## dfd1 (16. Februar 2003)

Aber für eine Moment-Aufnahme gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Vitalis (16. Februar 2003)

Du hättest es ruhig ein wenig aufhellen können, auch wenn das Rauschen dann stärker sichtbar wird. Ein netter Schnappschuß


----------



## xTc (18. Februar 2003)

jo, das pic rult 

wie es erschrocken is als du geknipst hast


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2003)

hats geschmeckt?


----------



## Brockenbiker (19. Februar 2003)

*Eichhörnchen*

Hier auch mal was von mir, passend zum Thema.
Dieses Bild habe ich im Dezember letzten Jahres in London aufgenommen.


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Februar 2003)

Falls ihr es noch nicht bemerkt haben solltet ... Das
ist nicht nur irgend ein daher gelaufenes Hörnchen - Nein -
das ist S u p e r h ö r n c h e n !!! *tam dadaaa tam da tam da daaaa*


----------



## goela (21. Februar 2003)

Eine "Expedition ins Tierreich" meinen lieben Freunde ist immer schön!

Die Bilder gefallen!


----------



## Metapher (22. März 2003)

das 2. eichhorn errinnert mich an den hier


----------

